# Gyeon Delivery Arrived



## Clean and Shiny

Hi Guys, 

Just a quick update to let you know our latest Gyeon delivery has arrived. 

Its been booked in and on the shelves ready to go! 

Dont forget we offer Free Delivery on orders over £50.00 to the UK Mainland too :thumb:


----------

